# Who likes K-1?



## NinjaBurr (Jun 5, 2007)

Who here likes K-1?  From what I've seen I think it is awesome, although I watched old K-1 matches, but none the less, it was very good.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm a fan, although I'm not as much of a fan of the Sancheo(sp?), the point for takedowns seems a little contrary to the kickboxing side of things, as they don't do anything afterwards. Cung Lee kicks butt though, just not a fan of the takedowns thing.
The regular K-1 though? I enjoy watching very much.


----------



## searcher (Jun 5, 2007)

I liked it before Andy died.   He was the reason I watched it.    After that I lost interest.


----------



## NinjaBurr (Jun 7, 2007)

When I watched the old fights, I liked Mirko's fights and Ernesto Hoost's.  Sam Greco wasn't too bad either, but I haven't seen a new K-1 in ages.

Anyone know anything on that?


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 8, 2007)

NinjaBurr said:


> When I watched the old fights, I liked Mirko's fights and Ernesto Hoost's. Sam Greco wasn't too bad either, but I haven't seen a new K-1 in ages.
> 
> Anyone know anything on that?


 
Come to think of it, I haven't heard of it in a while either.:idunno:


----------



## searcher (Jun 9, 2007)

ESPN2 has it on all of the time.  The fights are not very impressive and kind of boring.   It needs a shot in the arm to bring it up.


----------



## crushing (Jun 10, 2007)

searcher said:


> ESPN2 has it on all of the time. The fights are not very impressive and kind of boring. It needs a shot in the arm to bring it up.


 
It may be getting boring because ESPN2 shows the same few fights from something like 2001 over and over and over.  Even though I know the outcome of the fights, it's still better than most of the other programming.

I rather enjoy the takedowns Cung Le does in his San Shou match.  They can't follow up with anything on a takedown, but those takedowns themselves beat the heck out of the opponents.  The one Cung Le match that ESPN2 shows again and again is his match against the poor blonde spiked hair guy.  Cung Le's strength and balance are amazing.  I would like to see more San Shou Cung Le matches against better matched opponents.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 10, 2007)

crushing said:


> It may be getting boring because ESPN2 shows the same few fights from something like 2001 over and over and over. Even though I know the outcome of the fights, it's still better than most of the other programming.
> 
> I rather enjoy the takedowns Cung Le does in his San Shou match. They can't follow up with anything on a takedown, but those takedowns themselves beat the heck out of the opponents. The one Cung Le match that ESPN2 shows again and again is his match against the poor blonde spiked hair guy. Cung Le's strength and balance are amazing. I would like to see more San Shou Cung Le matches against better matched opponents.


 
I have a hard time watching Cung Le fight. He's a great fighter, no doubt. The problem is/was the opponents they show are not match for him. It's more predictable than pro-wrestling. It's like watching Seifeld's Kramer in his karate class.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 10, 2007)

I like to watch it mostly the older fights that are re-run almost once a week


----------

